# whelping box



## juce (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
has anyone tried the cardboard whelping boxes that are for sale on ebay?
item number 350230770980
Are they worth there money or is it better to invest in a pvc or wooden one?
or would a metal crate be any good with the bars around the edge?

Just trying to find the best
regards jason


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I wouldnt bother with the cardboard ones.

For our whelping boxes we just buy the wood and put them together ourselves. Costs about £5 in all and is dead easy to do! Me and my mum managed to do it between us so it must be easy  We have a pug sized one and a labrador sized one.

I have heard of people using metal crates but i personally would prefer to have a proper whelping box, if you had very small puppies they could maybe get heads of legs stuck through the bars or something. Puppies are very good at getting into places they shouldnt!!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

juce said:


> Hi everyone,
> has anyone tried the cardboard whelping boxes that are for sale on ebay?
> item number 350230770980
> Are they worth there money or is it better to invest in a pvc or wooden one?
> ...


I usuall go to the local supermarket and get a larger cardboard box from them, for my girls to whelp in they stay in this box for a few days until I know she is settled with her pups, then she will be moved into a crate with card tied round the sides to keep it warmer.

take care
Sarah


----------



## ln0202 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, my friend went to a local bed shop they had some boxes (small-huge) they had just put out side. They let her take how many boxes she wanted. They boxes were really strong (not flat packed) and she lined it with some corregated plastic and cut a door way in the front so mum could hop in and out. 

She said these boxes were perfect.

I think it was only needed for the first couple of weeks then she had the crufts freedom pen which is on the croft website? and possibly ebay she put cardboard all around the sides with cable ties so it was like a den.

Might be worth nipping to your local bed/funiture shops, you can just throw them away when finished with them.


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

what sort of dog would it be for?i notice you have two lovely staffys in your pic, if its for a staffy you proberly wouldnt need that size of one to be honest,although it may seem better to go for the biggest remember the mum needs to be close to the pups and feel secure,if shes got too much area a pup could get left out, thats just my opinion, maybe look at the recomended size for your breed. the carboard ones seem ok although ive never used one if your only using it for one litter if you were planning on using it more than once maybe look at making one or getting a plastic one that will last longer


----------



## juce (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone,yes its for my red staff,think i might have a go at making one out of wood(should br fun) lol


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Ive got a cardboard whelping box.............this is the 3 rd litter we have used one on (over 4 years time span). We dont have room for storeing a wooden box. 
When pups are ready to go into kitchen i use the box for their bed.........the box usually lasts 7-8 weeks till pups out grow it. Obvisouly it depends on how well it stands the test of time & pups but with plenty of paper and stuff they do stand up pretty well.

heres Lucy in hers..............havent put rails in yet


----------



## juce (Jul 27, 2009)

She looks very comfy in there lol


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

juce said:


> Hi everyone,
> has anyone tried the cardboard whelping boxes that are for sale on ebay?
> item number 350230770980
> Are they worth there money or is it better to invest in a pvc or wooden one?
> ...


Hiya, I wldn't bother! Thats ALOT of money for a cardboard box! If you draw up a plan for a box, go to BnQ and have the wood cut, you'l have a box which will defo last and probarly abit cheaper! Good luck


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a large self assembly plastic whelping box which was fab but for the first 3 weeks used one of the newdog cardboard one inside it which my bitch felt much happier in until the pups got too big for her to be comfortable in the smaller box - methinks a cardboard box of the right size would have worked as well except for the bars to stop the pups getting squished


----------



## chris75 (Jul 24, 2009)

a wwoden whelping box we be better and last longer


----------



## Yorkshire mum (Jul 19, 2009)

I always just use the enormous plastic dog basket, but I do watch my puppies like a hawk. My cats use cardboard boxes and an enormous one should be fine.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

we made ours out of an old chest of drawers and used a bit of old pipe thst we found in our shed for puppy rails x


----------

